# 30’s Snyder Motobike



## Rides4Fun (Apr 6, 2021)

The journey begins..... I was soooo excited to see the delivery made at the house today!  My thanks to @Krakatoa for planting the seed with the offering that I purchased from him and for the speedy and very, well-packed package that he sent  My mind is full of thoughts about which direction this project may pull me.  I’m indecisive and a “wanderer” at heart, so this is project is just what I needed!


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2021)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice mid-1930’s 26” motorbike project; looks like you’re starting from the item marked sold in the Archive (sold) thread # 187352.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/187352/


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 7, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice mid-1930’s 26” *motorbike* project; looks like you’re starting from the item sold in the archived post # 187 352



Thank you so much for letting me know the name that I should be using.  I appreciate it very much!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2021)

many rollfast/snyder catalogs and ads stated motobike


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 10, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> many rollfast/snyder catalogs and ads stated motobike



Thank you for this information, rustjunkie.


----------



## Pondo (May 5, 2021)

Awesome!  I was eyeballing that project too, it's so cool looking.  I'm glad it went to a Caber and we'll get to see how it goes; it's going to be cool.  Best of luck and congrats!


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 5, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Awesome!  I was eyeballing that project too, it's so cool looking.  I'm glad it went to a Caber and we'll get to see how it goes; it's going to be cool.  Best of luck and congrats!



Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 14, 2021)

Still no unboxing?


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 15, 2021)

Oh, she was out of the box within minutes of arrival!  My life is very crazy at this time, so it’s going to take some time to start getting it together, but that’s ok, because it allows me time to dream more!  Thank you for asking Ballonoob!  I love that Dayton of yours!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 15, 2021)

Rides4Fun said:


> Oh, she was out of the box within minutes of arrival!  My life is very crazy at this time, so it’s going to take some time to start getting it together, but that’s ok, because it allows me time to dream more!  Thank you for asking Ballonoob!  I love that Dayton of yours!
> 
> View attachment 1412457



Hey thanks man.  Looks like a fun build. Good luck getting it rolling.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 16, 2021)

Well, Ballonoob’s inquiry yesterday was the kick in the butt that I needed to get going on my project  Although my life is very crazy at the moment, which we all experience at times, it was nice to enjoy some peaceful time getting started!   It will likely slow, but at least it’s under way. Just lightly mocking things up a little to get a sense of direction


----------

